# Refeed food thread!



## JoeR. (Jun 27, 2004)

List all foods you refeed with, make them intresting  


(Have first refeed coming up)

Salt free pretzels
sf/ff ice cream
low fat doughnuts
ff popcorm
chips & salsa


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2004)

Cereal w/skim milk
low fat frozen yogurt
snackwells cookies
pasta


----------



## mikah (Jun 28, 2004)

mine are kinda boring ..

I try to keep it clean - Im not out of my safety net quite yet..

baked corn chips n salsa
whole grain cereal
protein pancakes tweeked to have much higher carbs


----------



## timt (Jun 28, 2004)

pizza
more pizza and
beer
Spam in a bagel with spam nachos


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 28, 2004)

l/f pancakes and waffles
cereal
l/f cinnamon rolls
l/f frozen yogurt
l/f muffins
ff caramel popcorn
ff frozen yogurt
The possibilities are endless.


----------



## derekisdman (Jun 28, 2004)

A whole lot of lucky charms w/ skim milk.


----------



## JoeR. (Jun 28, 2004)

aggies1ut im adding that to my list 

We need more!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 28, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> l/f pancakes and waffles
> cereal
> l/f cinnamon rolls
> l/f frozen yogurt
> ...


I like your list


----------



## Jeeper (Jun 28, 2004)

derekisdman said:
			
		

> A whole lot of lucky charms w/ skim milk.


You've seen inside my pantry!


----------



## JoeR. (Jun 28, 2004)

I thought it wasnt smart to get to much sugar though on refeed days, aka lucky charms....


----------



## derekisdman (Jun 28, 2004)

And you're going to tell me that frozen yogurt doesn't have a lot of sugar?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 29, 2004)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> List all foods you refeed with, make them intresting
> 
> 
> (Have first refeed coming up)
> ...


Low-fat donuts?    They make those?  You must live in the States!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 29, 2004)

No pudge brownies (you make them w/ FF yogurt- so good!) topped with FF Ice Cream and sprinkled with crushed up low fat cookies.

FF chips with melted FF cheese

Grilled cheese (FF cheese again) no butter!! and tomato soup (still one of my favorites!!)

Pancakes

Crab Ragoons (like from the Chinese place- just make them yourself and broil instead of frying- use FF chream cheese and there ya go!!)

fat free cheese cake

no bake pumpkin pie


But- I don't do refeeds, these are just foods that I think I would eat if I did them!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 29, 2004)

You guys eat waaayyyyy too much sugar on your refeeds


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 29, 2004)

I eat a TON of sugar in my refeeds. Still getting leaner, so no complaints! 

- Snackwell's cookies
- kid's cereal + skim milk
- Swedish Fish, Runts, Nerds, Sour Patch Kids
- Rold Gold cheese pretzels
- Fat-Free Ruffles chips
- Fat-Free Pringles
- Gatorade
- Smart Ones frozen pizza 
- Smart Ones pastries 
- low-fat coffee cakes

Where do you guys find low-fat donuts?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 29, 2004)

I think some of you should re-read this, especially the part about keeping sugar to a minimum.  

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=25250


----------



## timt (Jun 29, 2004)

how is beer for a refeed day?


----------



## JoeR. (Jun 29, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You should keep fructose to a minimum though. Sticking to 50-100G [for fructose, probably lower, like 25%] for the day is plenty. Remember sucrose is 50% glucose and 50% fructose so seeing that we need to watch our fructose, staying away from sucrose (table sugar) is probably best. Yes, in order to elevate our levels of leptin, we want to spill over muscle, not liver glycogen.


In other words sugar =


----------



## Determination (Jul 1, 2004)

like it says in the article...refeed days aren't cheat days. Having a whole cheat day in itself is kinda silly, if you ask me. It can set you back a more than just a couple of days. I like to keep cheat meals to once or twice a week. 

As far as the "refeed day"...I eat almost just as clean as normal days, but just eat more (if my cutting calories are at 2200, on a refeed day I'll go to 2750-2800), and have stuff with higher carb content like whole wheat bagels and whole wheat pasta. 

"refeed food" does not equals "cheat food"...it is a good idea to stick a cheat meal in your refeed days, but that's just ONE MEAL. The rest should be kept just as clean as you would on a normal day, for the most part

at least that's what I do


----------



## JoeR. (Jul 1, 2004)

I hear ya, and thats a good way to do it.  I havent had a cheat meal in over 2 weeks   so I was thinking one cheat meal(Moe's burrito), and eat stuff like ww bagels and pasta.  But I was thinking, is plain popcorn really that bad?  I mean its carbs, pretty clean isnt it?


----------

